# COEXIST Artist beaten by Muslims in France



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Is this Irony or what? Some dumbass French Artist who went around painting those stupid "COEXIST" signs gets his ass kicked by some muslime's who were offended. Too freakin' funny...

French Artist?s Calls For Peace End in Brutal Beating By Local Muslims | The Gateway Pundit


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

It looks like the vain, superior, un agenda nazi french may have finally sunk their own boat being childish fools. 
Now, France is a muslim country. The us is less of one than ever thanks to their main poster monkey.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The only thing I can think of to make this better was to watch it while enjoying a terrific bottle of robust dry red wine and some cheese.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

"Combo declined to discuss the identity of his assailants. “It would only add fuel to the fire,” he told the French newspaper."

The fire is already raging beyond control. It needs to be extinguished, permanently.
Water won't put it out. I must be stomped out, suffocated, and soon.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Well, if they won't tell - screw away!
More rewards of the lie of politically correct which only serves the convenience desires of the highest profiteers and makes everyone else miserable.
Sure the french monkey will find a nice arab husband one day who can keep him out of trouble as a good little dihminni.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Useful idiot no longer useful. It will happen here. Useful idiots will call for acceptance until a small minority becomes a majority or a large enough group to force their views on you.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I still think it funny as hell that this stupid liberal useless idiot was going around painting the COEXIST bull shat and out of the blue walks a group of goat muckers and they beat the crap out of coexist boy! Life is very strange.

Seriously, all these idiot liberals here in the US beware. If you think the muslimes are going to spare you because you are "tolerant and want to coexist" better think again.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

How do you coexist with someone who only wants you dead, and would be happy to do the deed themselves. Maybe he'll understand finally, if he survives.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I like this coexist picture better


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Didn't he see the Coexist signs that had everything scared of the crescent? Those are funny.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> How do you coexist with someone who only wants you dead, and would be happy to do the deed themselves. Maybe he'll understand finally, if he survives.


He could die, then the Muslims would be happy.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

toolmanky said:


> View attachment 9784
> 
> 
> I like this coexist picture better


Excellent Toolmanky! Time to make some money and sell some T-Shirts!!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Muslims have no desire to COEXIST


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

There's the way it aught to be, and there's the way it is. You can never "coexist" with a midset that believes you should die or be enslaved if you dont believe a certain way.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Excellent Toolmanky! Time to make some money and sell some T-Shirts!!


Lol I wish I thought of the concept first

What really depresses me though is the brands represented aren't all in my inventory. Guess its something to work on right


----------

